# disc brakes rubbing



## andyleicester (27 Jul 2010)

hi, got my bike from halfords, 2 or 3 months ago, carrera kraken mountain bike, really pleased with it apart from one thing, disc brakes rubbing. have taken it back and been told it`s normal, just need to do some miles, well i must have done 400-500 miles on it now and if anything its getting worse.

just would like some independant advice before i take it back again, is it normal, do i just need to do more miles, or are they telling me porkies?

thanks in advance for any help

cheers

andy


one other thing........does anybody know why my cat is laying across my keyboard while i`m trying to type this?


----------



## 4F (27 Jul 2010)

Halfords = porkies


----------



## timmcp (27 Jul 2010)

I was down at a friends house at the weekend and he was told by halfords that the rubbing of the front disc brake was a good thing as it put heat into the disc to stop him quicker if he braked hard.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jul 2010)

Setting clearances on disc brake calipers = Pain in the arse.

If yours have an adjustment screw behind the fixed pad, it will be stuck in with threadlock. They can be tough to move and easy to 'round' the hex.

Halfords chappie was frightened of messing it up.


----------



## benb (28 Jul 2010)

andyleicester said:


> one other thing........does anybody know why my cat is laying across my keyboard while i`m trying to type this?



Maybe it's trying to get to the mouse.


I'll get my coat


----------



## arallsopp (28 Jul 2010)

Ah, the joy of new brakes.
If its rubbing constantly with a whining sound, the pads are probably out of alignment. 
Seek instruction manual / howto / google.
If its rubbing constantly with a gristly sound, there's possibly something twixt pad and rotor. 
Inspect and pull out twig/stones, and clean the rotor with specialist fluid, lighter fuel, old T shirt, etc.
If its rubbing intermittently, the rotor may be warped. You can probably bent it back to straight with your fingers. 
Spin the wheel slowly and watch/listen for contact. Go easy, bit by bit. 
Clean it afterwards, as greasy fingers do not a good brake surface make.
Any and all are possible


----------



## andyleicester (28 Jul 2010)

benb said:


> Maybe it's trying to get to the mouse.
> 
> 
> I'll get my coat




very good, you really can find the answer to everything on here


----------



## andyleicester (28 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 1143109"]
It depends what the brakes are, and whether they're cable or hydraulic. BB7s are very easy to adjust, with no tools. Some others have a grub screw that you need to undo before you can adjust the fixed pad.
[/quote]

thanks for the reply,

brakes are hydraulic, mineral oil, "tektro auriga comp", is it possible to adjust myself?


----------



## marzjennings (28 Jul 2010)

If it's just a quite 'tsh' every rotation that doesn't seen to slow the wheel down too quickly, then yes, pretty normal.

If it's a constant rubbing from one particular side of the brakes then you need to reposition the calipers.

If it's worse in the corners check QR tightness or buy better forks.


----------

